# Interstate U2200 6 Volt Batteries



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

My 12 volt batteries gave out on our last trip so I'm installing 2 Interstate U2200 6 volt batteries tonight. We will be dry camping for 3 nights over the long weekend so I'll see how long they last. Anyone have experience with these batteries?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had U2300 in my last Outback and they were AWESOME!!! You will love them.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a pair and they seem good to me.


----------

